# New Bullet 22SF Saltwater Flats Boat



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

This could be a nice compromise between a bass boat and a flats boat. Every Bullet that I've ridden in has been scary fast, but very well built with Kevlar reinforced hulls.

NEW Bullet 22SF

Press Release: Bullet Boats Jan 18th, 2013
Bullet Boats is introducing a new model and announcing their entrance into the saltwater flats boat market. This is their second new model introduction within the past week. This new model, the 22SF, takes the design, detail and fit and finish that Bullet is known for, and brings it to the flats boat market. The 22SF is built with the same 100% hand laid, quality craftsmanship as all Bullet boats have been for 32 years.
The 22SF is an even 22 feet in length, with a 96 inch beam. The hull design is adapted from the long proven design of Bullet's 21' 10" bass boat line, that is known for performance in handling rough water, top end speed and fuel economy. The 22SF is built with 100% composite, kevlar reinforced, cored construction methods, using the highest quality vinylester blend resins and materials.
The deck layout of the Bullet 22SF has multiple well thought out features in design and layout, resulting in abundant, very usable storage boxes, coolers and livewells.
Last but not least, the lines and styling of the 22SF bring a new look to this market segment. To sum it up, it is not only a well designed, tough performer, but a head turner as well. Bullet's standard is not to just build an average flats boat, but to build a high quality boat that brings performance, function and style to the flats and redfish tournament angler.
You can see the 22SF at upcoming boat shows. The first of these are:
Shreveport, La, this weekend, Jan 18th-21st
The Knoxville Boat Show, Jan 24th-27th and -Jan 31st- Feb 3rd 
Bullet Boats is a limited production builder of high quality boats, owned and operated by the original founders since 1980.
For more information, contact Bullet Boats Inc, Knoxville, TN 865-577-7055


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Nasty. I like it but trying to hide behind that little console with no windshield at 65+ mph can't be fun.


----------



## raysmith (Mar 4, 2012)

Performance numbers ?


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

Where's the poling platform???????


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! Haynie, pay attn.! That looks like a great dual platform.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

I think it needs a few more hatches. There's so much covered storage that I would forget where I put everything. Let me open this and grab my tacklebox, oops not here. Let me try this one, nope not this one either. How about this one, nada. Cap looks nice though. Would like to see some pictures of the hull.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

finaddiction said:


> I think it needs a few more hatches. There's so much covered storage that I would forget where I put everything. Let me open this and grab my tacklebox, oops not here. Let me try this one, nope not this one either. How about this one, nada. Cap looks nice though. Would like to see some pictures of the hull.


LOL.... Y'all gripe when there's not enough dry storage and gripe when there's too much!

I couldn't find any pics of the hull. I'd like to see the hull and performance numbers as well. If the numbers are anything like their bass rigs, they'll be impressive.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw the write up earlier. I was excited when I saw the title, but very disappointed when I saw the boat. I will reserve judgement until I see the hull, but I think the design takes the worst of both worlds and not the best of both worlds. Just MO, but this is in the market that fits me as a fisherman. I have a Champ Bass N Bay.


----------



## fishinfever3577 (Aug 22, 2012)

*f*

I'm sure it will be over 80


raysmith said:


> Performance numbers ?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> I saw the write up earlier. I was excited when I saw the title, but very disappointed when I saw the boat. I will reserve judgement until I see the hull, but I think the design takes the worst of both worlds and not the best of both worlds. Just MO, but this is in the market that fits me as a fisherman. I have a Champ Bass N Bay.


I think Ranger has it figured out with their Z21I. If i bass fished more than once every other year that's probably what I'd have... unless Skeeter showed up to play. Might be interesting.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Nice! Haynie, pay attn.! That looks like a great dual platform.


no comparison in finish


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Pics are "borrowed" from a bass boat forum


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris actually sold a few of these cross over Bullets when had the shop La a few years back, had one over there with a 300xs that run 100+. Was quite a hand full back on the pad running wot. These cross overs aren't anything new, I believe it's been 15+ years since the Champion came out with Bass N Bay line, buddy of mine had one that CCA gave away in the LA STAR back in the 90's that would run 70+ with a 200 EFI Mercury.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Very nice looking layout... Noticed one thing, the console not only looks weak but don't think there's gonna be much protection from the wind provided there although tough to tell from my desk chair.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah ReelWork what you said. Also, there's no room on that console for electronics. Where's the 12" display, or two, going to go? VHF anyone? We love our electronics. There has to be room for electronics.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Guy on another site I am on found these

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Another

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Looked at the pics again. I guess you could use ram mounts to mount the 12" displays. Heck yeah, tilt them just right and they could serve double duty as your windshield.

The fit and finish looks really nice! And I bet it will scoot.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Haynie got a lot of work to do to compete with that

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am not impressed with the Console at all, it looks very cheap to me, My extreme console is 10 times what that is.(sit down version) Although their finish work is VERY nice. I have a friend that is running one now(Bullet) and has had 2-3 of them over the years he has the 21XRD model not the salt model. They are fast, but they also can be loose on top end(hard to drive) 

Driving a boat that is basically what I call an unhooked hull, at over 70mph for a long period of time takes a really solid driver trust me, that boat has and will walk away from you , she is very light and takes a solid dude to keep her there in all kind of conditions.As T-tung stated the fun of no windshield while driving her, All the guys I have ever ran into that has one have a bubble shield on their head(helmet, composite )


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Bullet never has denied you better know what you are doing behind the wheel and it does take some time and knowledge to drive them to their potential. But they also claim that is what comes with a 80-90+ mph V hull. Supposedly what makes them squirrelly is what allows them to reach those speeds. In the end, you have no business going that fast if you don't have the time in the seat. The guys that know what they are doing can drive them and sip cofee.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I only say this I differ in my opinion.



Barbarian said:


> Bullet never has denied you better know what you are doing behind the wheel and it does take some time and knowledge to drive them to their potential. But they also claim that is what comes with a 80-90+ mph V hull. Supposedly what makes them squirrelly is what allows them to reach those speeds. In the end, you have no business going that fast if you don't have the time in the seat. The guys that know what they are doing can drive them and sip cofee.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Barbarian said:


> Bullet never has denied you better know what you are doing behind the wheel and it does take some time and knowledge to drive them to their potential. But they also claim that is what comes with a 80-90+ mph V hull. Supposedly what makes them squirrelly is what allows them to reach those speeds. In the end, you have no business going that fast if you don't have the time in the seat. The guys that know what they are doing can drive them and sip cofee.


Probably could have just stopped right here and done fine. 
If the fish are going to escape you if you don't run 70+ from the boat ramp to "your spot", perhaps you might want to review your fishing tactics. All opinion of course. After all, this forum is all about opinions. 
Carry on...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

finaddiction said:


> Looked at the pics again. I guess you could use ram mounts to mount the 12" displays. Heck yeah, tilt them just right and they could serve double duty as your windshield.
> 
> The fit and finish looks really nice! And I bet it will scoot.


Just one problem with that amigo... You can't see through electonics.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

We sold Bullets for a while and I can tell you it is not a boat for everyone. You really have to have experience with driving a boat. I did not care to fish out of it because it was such a light boat and was not a great fishing platform. The Ranger Z21I is an awesome platform and is a 70mph boat that anyone can drive.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Shiny*

Sure is SHINY ... I would not want to clean ALL that WHITE deck after a wading trip in the mud and shell of Calcasieu !!

Pretty though

Freddy


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Dixie,

Do you have any numbers on the boat besides speed? It looks like it would draft too much to be a "skinny" shoreline hugger, but doesnt look like it would like the open water runs either.

How about price? 

Wonder how the price compares to the Haynie everyone's bashing today? I'm interested to see how much a liner costs.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't think Haynie is looking to compete with either one of those boats but I could be wrong, either one is going to way higher in price. Probably talking Yellowfin money and if that's the case I can't see why anyone would pick one over a YF if they are going to spend very much time at all in SW. Can't seem to find prices on any new one as they all say call for price lol, I did find a couple 6 year old Rangers that were low to mid 40's with 250's on them which is probably about what you can get into a new Haynie for and have a 5 yr warranty on your engine. I know the composite/kelver hulls on the Bullets are not cheap either and are scary fast but are very lite and i'd sure hate to have to get across a big bay in one when its rough. I'm sure their are areas where they can be nice to have but along the middle to upper coast where you have to cross big bays probably isn't one of them imo.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

fattyflattie said:


> Dixie,
> 
> Do you have any numbers on the boat besides speed? It looks like it would draft too much to be a "skinny" shoreline hugger, but doesnt look like it would like the open water runs either.
> 
> ...


I do not sell them any more but the Bullets were in the 40k range with a 250 on the back. I do not think they are designed for shallow water but the rep swear he could run it 80 mph across 3ft chop. I am not a believer but I never call anyone a liar unless they prove otherwise. If your looking for a liner boat then your looking at boats that range from 20k and up. That is a huge market.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> Don't think Haynie is looking to compete with either one of those boats but I could be wrong, either one is going to way higher in price. Probably talking Yellowfin money and if that's the case I can't see why anyone would pick one over a YF if they are going to spend very much time at all in SW. Can't seem to find prices on any new one as they all say call for price lol, I did find a couple 6 year old Rangers that were low to mid 40's with 250's on them which is probably about what you can get into a new Haynie for and have a 5 yr warranty on your engine. I know the composite/kelver hulls on the Bullets are not cheap either and are scary fast but are very lite and i'd sure hate to have to get across a big bay in one when its rough. I'm sure their are areas where they can be nice to have but along the middle to upper coast where you have to cross big bays probably isn't one of them imo.


The guy that is buying a ranger is not going to buy a Haynie and vice versa. That is two different customers that are looking for two different boats. Yellowfin money is 100k and neither ranger or Bullet are anywhere close to that.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Dixie,

That's suprisingly cheap. I was figuring they would be up there on the fact they have a good name and seem well built. And God they are fast.

I wasn't trying to compare the two, and dont think they are for the same type of buyer. I was referencing Infamous and Devil's comments.

I'm with you on the 3' chop deal, I'm sure this is one of the hulls that rides better at 60 than 40 ie: extreme, but dont know about those 3'rs. Maybe he was talking about his Fountain?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

So the 09' Ranger Z21i's I've seen for sale for 40 to 42k hasn't lost any value in 6 years lol. And I wasnt talking about 24' YF's I was talking about a 21' just like the Ranger. Thought I saw a 2012 Ranger that was the freshwater equal to the 21i that was 75k.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> So the 09' Ranger Z21i's I've seen for sale for 40 to 42k hasn't lost any value in 6 years lol. And I wasnt talking about 24' YF's I was talking about a 21' just like the Ranger. Thought I saw a 2012 Ranger that was the freshwater equal to the 21i that was 75k.


That 21 YF is sweet. It's a big 21. The first 4 times I saw Glen's in the ski canals I thought it WAS a 24.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> So the 09' Ranger Z21i's I've seen for sale for 40 to 42k hasn't lost any value in 6 years lol. And I wasnt talking about 24' YF's I was talking about a 21' just like the Ranger. Thought I saw a 2012 Ranger that was the freshwater equal to the 21i that was 75k.


You are correct. A new Ranger with a 250 is nowhere near 40K. More like 70K...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> So the 09' Ranger Z21i's I've seen for sale for 40 to 42k hasn't lost any value in 6 years lol. And I wasnt talking about 24' YF's I was talking about a 21' just like the Ranger. Thought I saw a 2012 Ranger that was the freshwater equal to the 21i that was 75k.


Depending on your options but a base Z21I is going for mid 60s. Now that also includes some options including trolling motor, battery charger and few more options.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Most 21' ish bass boats loaded with a 250 and I am sure the bullet will be right there with the crowd are in the $65-75k now days. No idea what the 21' YF is at. Many bass boat companies have attempted a dual purpose, but most quit production after a couple of years. It is a great concept, but there just aren't enough buyers to make it cost productive. The only chance are some of these smaller custom boat makers popping up in Texas and a couple in Florida. And that is probably where these boats belong - 1 at a time and letting the customer decide on the options.

I have always wanted a hybrid and found one last year. It is 1997 Champion 202 Bass N Bay. After I bought it, I added safe floor and Santa just brought me a 250 ProXS. Before upgrading my motor, I inquired about the 21LS that was a demo or owners boat that was posted on here because that could be made to fit those needs. I was told it was a one hit wonder.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2012-Bullet-21XRD-101857610

this is one without a motor. Bullet boats are pretty inexpensive compared to your Ranger and Skeeter boats.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Boat show had 24' YF starting at 75k. I'm sure that is bare bones, as most I've seen have been right at 100-110k. Dont know what you dont get though, as even the loaded ones didnt seem to have a lot of "extras".


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Bullet*

I think the boat would look a lot better with the counsel on the side inside of in the middle jmo


----------



## fishinfever3577 (Aug 22, 2012)

*d*

just ordered me a new boat and its a storm 22 bass/flats edtion. love the crossover boats. 
http://www.stormboats.com/products.html


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> Boat show had 24' YF starting at 75k. I'm sure that is bare bones, as most I've seen have been right at 100-110k. Dont know what you dont get though, as even the loaded ones didnt seem to have a lot of "extras".


As I recall, the base 21 YF comes with a 250 SHO or Merc ProXS, 8ft power pole, Verado power steering, a big single axle Ameratrail, and 2 batteries in console for the crank and house. Right at $60k.

The base 24 YF comes with same as above but with a 300 Yamaha or Merc, and a tandem Ameratrail with brakes. I think the current price is high 70s. There is a 40 week backlog on a new build, unless your dealer has previously reserved build slots, secured with cash deposits.

From the base boat you then add TM with batteries & charger, GPS/Sounder, Stereo, LED lights under decks and transom, fresh water washdown, vhf, T top, swim platform, etc, etc.

Check with your local YF dealer to get the current numbers.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Console looks a bit cheep and flimsy......but who knows without seeing it in person.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

fishinfever3577 said:


> just ordered me a new boat and its a storm 22 bass/flats edtion. love the crossover boats.
> http://www.stormboats.com/products.html


Another nice one. I completely forgot about them!


----------

